# A World of Wonders



## Lumpy 1

Imagine this...

You're at the beach, it's 3:00-ish am, a full moon just sitting above a lighthouse that's about a 1/4 mile out to sea and the light just dancing on the water from a calm and warm ocean breeze.

Yup.. my idea of a wonder to behold..


----------



## TheOldSchool

Laying in a hammock tied to 2 palm trees, the sun is setting, beach waves about 100 feet away, the last embers of the grill fading, and a beer just out of reach but I'm too comfortable to bother grabbing it...


----------



## Saigon

ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## Oldguy

How about a sunrise instead?


----------



## Esmeralda

Lumpy 1 said:


> Imagine this...
> 
> You're at the beach, it's 3:00-ish am, a full moon just sitting above a lighthouse that's about a 1/4 mile out to sea and the light just dancing on the water from a calm and warm ocean breeze.
> 
> Yup.. my idea of a wonder to behold..













Where I'll be for the summer, along the Liisbon Coast.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Outback Australia, 3:00am but the light from the full moon is bright, listening to the sounds... just awesome.


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rv8TUyAhdYs]More Ocean Sounds - Soothing & Relaxing! (Plays For 5 Hours!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

snorkeling in my beloved Maui.

The tree I used to hang my towel on.





The path to the beach..and the tree.





Feeding the fish.





Me being goofy and my friend taking my pic





Having a mai tai in downtown lahaina.





taking a break from shopping at The Cannery mall


----------



## editec

Lumpy 1 said:


> Imagine this...
> 
> You're at the beach, it's 3:00-ish am, a full moon just sitting above a lighthouse that's about a 1/4 mile out to sea and the light just dancing on the water from a calm and warm ocean breeze.
> 
> Yup.. my idea of a wonder to behold..



You can't go wrong visiting Maine in July, then.






https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=PyCWUYKCIc_l4AOo7oCgCA


----------



## Lumpy 1

editec said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine this...
> 
> You're at the beach, it's 3:00-ish am, a full moon just sitting above a lighthouse that's about a 1/4 mile out to sea and the light just dancing on the water from a calm and warm ocean breeze.
> 
> Yup.. my idea of a wonder to behold..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong visiting Maine in July, then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=PyCWUYKCIc_l4AOo7oCgCA
Click to expand...


My kinda view, thanks


----------



## DennieCyper

Your idea is really outstanding would surely have such an experience.


----------



## Derideo_Te

Two days ago I saw the crescent moon, Venus and a windmill on the horizon.


----------



## editec

The world is filled with beauty if you have the time and inclination to look for it.


----------



## IrwinWaterfie

Walking on the beach by holding the hands of my beloved partner.Waves came and touch our feet.Time to sun set and the ocean seems orange as the sun is going to hide under water.It give a very wonderful sight to view.


----------



## Mr. H.

Derideo_Te said:


> Two days ago I saw the crescent moon, Venus and a windmill on the horizon.



Well I've been to one World's Fair, a picnic, and a rodeo but I ain't never seen THAT.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

*Sitting back in a comfy reclining lawn chair, just finished a Three Floyds Alpha King...look down and this is looking up at me.*


----------



## The

Nice pics. But I'll show you a real wonderful ones. cave-city


----------



## Esmeralda

Oregon


----------



## The

Nice nature


----------



## Lucy9

Those are amazing pictures... This world is really full of wonders! I wish I could travel more...


----------



## Esmeralda

Cote d'Azur


----------



## 50_RiaL

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...GqSyQdkdEuEhlQAMbMV_BdFSuKYxUKrZEMBZ1Kl_11r1g


----------



## 50_RiaL

http://www.ochillel.org/images/Blog...israeli-flag-in-the-wind-part-of-a-series.jpg


----------

